# Topics > Arts > Music >  Logos Robotic Orchestra, Logos Foundation, Belgium

## Airicist

Website - logosfoundation.org/mnm

youtube.com/logosfoundation

Founder and President - Godfried-Willem Raes

Godfried-Willem Raes
Robots and Automatons - logosfoundation.org/instrum_gwr/automatons.html

Logos Foundation on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Presenting the M&M Robot Orchestra

Published on Nov 9, 2011




> Robot creator Godfried-Willem Raes introduces the robots. 
> 
> Film by Jesse Roesler

----------


## Airicist

The Logos robot orchestra plays 'White' by Kristof Lauwers

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> The Logos robot orchestra plays 'White' by Kristof Lauwers.
> Film by Alexander Verdoodt

----------

